# My Man Cave



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Well here goes nothing,

Set up more for building than cleaning/detailing at the moment, so emptying it out, paint the walls, paint the floor.....clean it up 









































































The compressor has been moved to the lean to, so thats out the way now :thumb: as has most of the big kit,

Finished the bit of painting , as you can see the sides are clear and space is starting appear,

need to finsh the 90 build ASAP to get it out of the way, but its a rolling chassis now



















Now I can clear it out, pics of the detailing stuff as it arrives and the clear out begins, moving all the tools boxes into nice brick built workshop behind, which is now alarmed and CCTV'd :lol:

leaving a nice clear garage

Regards

Les


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice :argie:

Proper man cave there.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate, nice tool boxes


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice man cave, some good tools and storage and less ladies cleaning goods.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

very nice good luck with the landy - looks like a great job galv chassis and all!


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Thought I'd best bring this up to date.....

Pics on first post are missing  so here they are again :lol:









Sooo.......after a 3 year build this is finally built and finished, straight through the MOT.

Yes all built up in a single concrete section Garage, yes it was tight, yes there was lots of swearing but I did it !











so this weekend the clear up starts, clear out, walls to paint, floor to paint, new shelving etc, so the ST can go back in there after living outside for the last few year so need a pamper :buffer:

Will update pics over the coming weeks with the progress, hopefully it will be a bit faster the the Defender took to rebuild !!

thanks for looking

Les


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

that defender is awsome! great work bud


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Loving the Defender dude!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice garage but the defender looks really tough :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

That looks amazing. Have you got more photos/info, maybe for a project thread in the projects section?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Proper man cave with a proper man truck.


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

transtek said:


> That looks amazing. Have you got more photos/info, maybe for a project thread in the projects section?


Loads of pics of the build, but never bothered putting them up on a thread as its not really a polished shiney :lol: , that the Focus, now this is outside I can sort the garage but will put one up if enough interest


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Well done, looks great


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well that's a cracking build! 

I look forward to seeing your cave's revamp!


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

All cleared out last weekend







First coat on





Currenty on its 3 coat.

Floor painted around the outside twice


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Finished for the mo....excuse the boxes of car bits waiting for the car to come back from garage and sorting out stuff ready to go on !!





And my Monster drinks, used as a wax fridge at night lol


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Love the defender!


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you, Keeps me out of the house


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice job

Where did you get the monster fridge?
Been trying to get one myself


----------

